# 2010 apa



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Well we have finalized the lineup for 2010, and we are very excited about what we have to offer you this year! Two bows are unchanged, some have had minor changes, and still others are completely new. All the bows recieved extensive testing, and all shoot very well, accurate and quiet with amazingly low hand shock and vibration. 

Well here goes...

*Viper*
320 fps
7 9/16" BH
31 1/4" Axle
80% let off
4.0 lbs

*Pit Viper*
333 fps
6 9/16" BH
31 1/4" Axle
80% let off
4.1 lbs

*Viper XL*
320 fps
7" BH
36 1/4" Axle
80% let off
4.4 lbs

*King Cobra*
362 fps
5 1/16" BH
34" Axle
75% let off
4.3 lbs

*Black Mamba 6.5*
348 fps
6 1/2" BH
32 1/4" Axle
75% let off
4.0 lbs

*Black Mamba 7.5*
338 fps
7 1/2" BH
32 1/4" Axle
75% let off
4.1 lbs

*Black Mamba XL 7.0*
338 fps
7" BH
37 1/4" Axle
75% let off
4.3 lbs

Sorry for the lack of pictures, but I will have them up as soon as they are emailed to me.


----------



## wvbowhntr (Feb 1, 2003)

*Awesome Line-Up*

Can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

wvbowhntr said:


> can't wait for the pictures!!


+1...


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Mamba 6.5*

Here is a picture of the Balck Mamba 6.5, hopefully I will have more pics tomorrow!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

i'll be waiting

Tink


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, great looking bows as usual and some great spec's on the other's, I can't wait to see more pics!:darkbeer:


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*How much*

is the king cobra.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> i'll be waiting
> 
> Tink


Thinking of jumping ship? Which will it be... an apple or a tool kit (APA):set1_rolf2:


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

for some great bows still trying to get my hands on a mamba xl 

best of luck thi year guys, you mkae some awesome bows


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

What's APA's policy for tryin out bows. My local shop doesn't usually carry a lot of overhead but is an APA dealer, so how would that work?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

icedemon said:


> What's APA's policy for tryin out bows. My local shop doesn't usually carry a lot of overhead but is an APA dealer, so how would that work?


Where in south eastern Ontario are you? I have several dealers in that area that could help you out. I am in Kingston so we might be able to work something out where you could come out to the achery club I attend and you could try some bows there.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tell me more about the Pit Viper.....single cam?
Got a pic?


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

Whats the MSRP on ther XL 7?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes the Pit Viper is a single cam, and I am sorry but I do not have MSRPs right now but I have heard that they are going down from 2009.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*That would*



Crashman said:


> Yes the Pit Viper is a single cam, and I am sorry but I do not have MSRPs right now but I have heard that they are going down from 2009.


be great if the prices went down.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet looking bows. Always wanted to try one to see if I wanted to buy one. No one sells them around here.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Crashman said:


> Yes the Pit Viper is a single cam, and I am sorry but I do not have MSRPs right now but I have heard that they are going down from 2009.


Obviously you have access to all the bows. All variables considered, what do you think is the best all around bow they produce?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Sweet looking bows. Always wanted to try one to see if I wanted to buy one. No one sells them around here.


Well I tell you what, I tried APA 5 years ago when they first starting making bows. I was worried, buying a bow like that. But the owner assured me that if I did not like it, he would give me a refund, no questions asked. So I bought the bow and I have not looked back since. 

These bows shoot as well as any other of the top of the line bows, plus they offer some very unique features that are not found on other bows. They are truly innovative products!


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Any Dealers in Alabama ?????


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*i already have an apple*

i need more tools

i give it a shot and see what i think




thunderbolt said:


> Thinking of jumping ship? Which will it be... an apple or a tool kit (APA):set1_rolf2:


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Obviously you have access to all the bows. All variables considered, what do you think is the best all around bow they produce?


Ghost, each and every bow in the lineup is fantastic. Even the 'speed' bows are quite shooter friendly. I am currently shooting King Cobras and love the speed and shootability. I also have a Viper, Mamba X1 (2007) and Mamba X2 in the house and they all shoot very good. What I do like about the Viper is the fact that the single cam is sooooo adjustable. I have it set up for my wife but I tend to 'borrow' it once in awhile and can quickly set draw length for me and shoot away. The dual cams are draw specific but very comfortable and the 2009 and up cams have very firm walls. 

As for your question of which is the best all around bow, I really like the X2 which has very similar specs to this year's Black Mamba 7.5. for me a close runner up would be the Viper! hope this helps. both these bows will suit anyone comfortably and effectively.

Cody


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a little clarification Cody, the dual cams are not draw length specific, they use interchangeable modules in 1/2" increments to adjust draw length.

For my style of shooting, I generally prefer a bow just a bit longer than industry trends. So for this year I will be shooting a Black Mamba 7.0. 

Here are some more pics for you guys.....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, picture on the left is the Balck Mamba 6.5 in Carbon fibre, and the picture on the right is the Viper XL in red flame. 

I have more pics, but they are too big, anyone know how to down size them??


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Crashman said:


> Sorry, picture on the left is the Balck Mamba 6.5 in Carbon fibre, and the picture on the right is the Viper XL in red flame.
> 
> I have more pics, but they are too big, anyone know how to down size them??


You can open the pics in MS Paint and resize them. I don't remember the tabs name but it's pretty simple. I can do it. Neat looking bows. I'd like to see the King Cobra'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are some pictures, both are the Pit Viper...


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hmmmmm.....*

So I work with a fella tellin me about this pit viper......It's not a bad lookin bow....the High Country Might get tossed on the shelf....Looks good.....


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*told ya*

nice little bow the pit viper would be yes
use the force chad come to the dark side


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Crashman said:


> Just a little clarification Cody, the dual cams are not draw length specific, they use interchangeable modules in 1/2" increments to adjust draw length.
> 
> For my style of shooting, I generally prefer a bow just a bit longer than industry trends. So for this year I will be shooting a Black Mamba 7.0.
> 
> Here are some more pics for you guys.....


Is the black mamba xl the same as the viper xl, just different cams?

Any pics?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

alaz said:


> Is the black mamba xl the same as the viper xl, just different cams?
> 
> Any pics?


They share the same riser, but the Viper XL uses a limb pocket similar to the King Cobra where as the Mamba XL uses the standard style limb pocket. And yes the cams are different too. 

Hey Tinker, my Mamba XL should be leaving the factory no later than Tuesday, with the extra mods you need to try the MX1! Can't wait!:darkbeer:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa*

Just orderd my VIPER XL in red flame can't wait to put this one through the paces thank you APA :darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Pete, your bow will be here with mine hopefully by Friday. I think yours will be too pretty to hunt with though! You will have to order another to get some blood on her!!:darkbeer:


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been eyeing the COBRA for a few months. Watch out Monster, here it comes.
Limbs are Gordon Glass, lifetime warranty.

http://www.apaarchery.com/index.html

prices will be around $700 - $750


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a little note for everyone...the single cam has been re-designed and it now has 8" of draw length adjustment on one cam with two different mods! The Pit Viper will go as low as 23" up to 30", and the Viper will go from 24" up to 31". This was a last minute change, and the new cam will be available in about 3-4 weeks, however these bows can be made with the XP3 cam for 6" draw length adjustment without any change in performance. 

Most bows are available now, so those interested in a new bow contact your dealer and get 'em moving!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Will APA have a booth at the ATA Show? Would like to shoot a couple of those.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, APA will not be attending the ATA show this year. We have gone through several major expansions this year and we need to continue to focus on this for our future success.


----------



## Broken Cedar (Jan 8, 2009)

*Website*

When will the website be updated? I'm looking for a bow for my son and his coach shoots an APA and I like the fact they are made in Canada.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Broken Cedar said:


> When will the website be updated? I'm looking for a bow for my son and his coach shoots an APA and I like the fact they are made in Canada.


I am hoping our web designer will have it up with in a week or two. Keep an eye on it!


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

The carbon fibre looks great. Love my APA bows. I think its time to add the King Cobra to the stable. Looks like another exciting year for APA.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Crashman said:


> Sorry, APA will not be attending the ATA show this year. We have gone through several major expansions this year and we need to continue to focus on this for our future success.


Too bad. No dealers near me.


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

TTT for the hottest bows on the planet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

kiteman said:


> ttt for the hottest bows on the planet!


+1!!


----------



## dalescott (Nov 8, 2009)

*King Cobra Rocks*

I just picked up my King Cobra, 30 minutes and I was knocking "X's". This bow is 60 - 70FPS than my previous bow. Getting used to the 5-1/16 BH is going to take some getting used to but good form and mechanics will take care of this. Thanks for a great product. Got mine at Atkins Archery in the Essex Ontario area. Jerome hooked me up, his personal bow is an APA that should say it all.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Jerome has been a great dealer for us for many years. He has been with us almost right from the start. Next time you see him, tell him Peter says Hi!


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

Crash, when you get your xl 7 in could take some pictures and post them up here. Could you get some shots of the limb pocket and cams? thanks


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh man I want a king cobra and there is no longer a dealer near me.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

hunterdave57 said:


> Crash, when you get your xl 7 in could take some pictures and post them up here. Could you get some shots of the limb pocket and cams? thanks


I have my Mamba 7.0 and a Viper XL here now. I will get pics up later today, gotta get to work right now!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry guys, no pictures yet. My computer is struggling with them. I shot the Mamba 7.0 today on my lunch break, I started with 6 arrows shooting a group. On my 9th arrow, I shot a Robin Hood at 20 yards with no peep! I was pretty impressed considering I just put new strings on (custom strings from a buddy with custom colors) and I had only spent a few minutes checking specs and cam timing and so on. I have a set of 1.5 mods in it right now, for 27" draw, but they feel a bit short, I might go to the 2.0 mods, but I am going to do some shooting first to see. 

I have the pictures, but when I try to upload them, I get an error message saying page not found.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Crashman said:


> I have my Mamba 7.0 and a Viper XL here now. I will get pics up later today, gotta get to work right now!


Would love to see these bows...are they both 2010?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes they are both 2010 models. I can not upload my pictures though. It keeps telling me that page is unavailable.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*z*

TTT for a great line


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*i want one*

I would like to know how fast a 29 inch draw will shoot at 60 pounds?
with 400 grain arrow?
were can I buy one apa bow?

[email protected]

do they make a left hand models?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Crashman said:


> Yes they are both 2010 models. I can not upload my pictures though. It keeps telling me that page is unavailable.


I upload stuff through tinypic.com and the compy and paste the url (or whatever your call it). I do not want to know if you want to give it a try.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay so it works tonight?? These are some pictures of my 2010 Black Mamba XL 7.0. Thanks to Nuge for the awesome strings! Sorry about the shadows, my wife is the professional photographer, and she was not home!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

edmcclaskey said:


> I would like to know how fast a 29 inch draw will shoot at 60 pounds?
> with 400 grain arrow?
> were can I buy one apa bow?
> 
> ...


The speed depends on the model. But for a reference, I have a buddy shooting the 2009 King Cobra, 29 inch, 63 lbs, 462 grain Carbon Tech Rhino at 280+fps. Pretty fast for the draw weight/arrow weight combo. My MX1 at 27 inch, 63 lbs, 315 grain Victory was at 320 fps and with a 390 grain Victory it was at 280fps. 

I can usually guess the speed pretty close, but it all depends on the model, specs, and junk on the string.

And yes we make left hand bows!


----------



## tsorion (Aug 4, 2008)

*2010 APA Line up*

Does anyone have any pics of the 2010 APA line up.? Specifically the APA Pit Viper.
Thanks.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

tsorion said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the 2010 APA line up.? Specifically the APA Pit Viper.
> Thanks.


post #25 in this thread has pics of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

edmcclaskey said:


> I would like to know how fast a 29 inch draw will shoot at 60 pounds?
> with 400 grain arrow?


Im shooting a 409 grain arrow at 281fps at 60lbs 30" DL with the boa(single cam) from last year.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

ttt for a great bow line up!


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

*New APA*

Sweet looking bow Peter, Are those draw stops is see on the cams? Is that new for this year? Looking forward to ordering mine soon.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The draw stops bear against the cables at full draw. It provides the stop for your draw length and it also gives you an excellent reference for timing the cams. These are the same mod as 2009, but there is a minor difference in the cams. 

Thanks for the compliments on my bow, it shoots very well, and it finds the X better than any bow I have owned in the past!


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm sold, I just need the $$$'s. I would have bought an xl last year but I figured they'd put the new cams in this year, and the drop from an 8" BH to a 7" is just gravy. Crash How do you like this years compared to last years xl? Other than some more zip are there any other noticeable differences?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes more speed for sure. But it is more comfortable to hold at full draw because it is a little higher let off, and it feels more solid against the wall too. Funny as it may seem, I sometimes struggled with the 8" brace height. I am only a 27" draw, so maybe that had something to do with it, I don't know. But this bow I like much better.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice looking bow...cool strings! Is that riser anodized or powdercoated?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

alaz said:


> Very nice looking bow...cool strings! Is that riser anodized or powdercoated?


Thanks! The strings are made by a friend of mine...he does a very nice job. The riser is flat black anodized.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

ttt for a great company


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

The website is partially updated for 2010. Looking great.


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

TTT for APA!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT

Merry Xmas to the APA crew


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Web site is finally been updated!

www.apaarchery.com


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks Awesome Peter


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa*

Just picked up my new Viper XL man is it a looker in flame red only shot two arrows and then had my mentor Crashman take over :wink: due to shoulder hurt and he looked a little short on draw for it:wink: can't wait to put it through the paces thanks Peter :darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

the new walk out light will be usefull!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Guys I just received my Black Mamba XL 7.0 in red flame! Man if it shoots half as good as it looks it will be an "X" killer!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

You got it already? WOW! Merry Christmas to you!

Let me knowhow it shoots!:secret:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Crashman I was more surprised than any one! I think Santa Claus must have flown it down to me! I wished my wife would not have said any thing to me than would have given it to me today! It would have been an extra good Christmas for me! In fact Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope you guys have done something about the finish on your bows. The 2009s really lacked in that department. I wish that I could have had a dealer to look at one before I bought it. My King Cobra is a sweet shooter though, just wish it looked better.:wink:


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

+1 I was disapponted in the 09 MX2 finish. The bow shoots awesome though..



spiker_01 said:


> I hope you guys have done something about the finish on your bows. The 2009s really lacked in that department. I wish that I could have had a dealer to look at one before I bought it. My King Cobra is a sweet shooter though, just wish it looked better.:wink:


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*Not here....*

I own an '07 X2 and an '08 Viper--ZERO finish issues with either one!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

CRASH MAN sent you PM


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Judge for yourselves.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Big O'le BUMP!! For the best shooting bows on the planet!! LOVE my MX2!!


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

*string weight issues*

the original string weights moved all over the place and I served them in with serving string over the weights which cut the rubber. 

removing the weights took off 13fps and the tru ball accelerator weights added 15fps but were nicking the y-cable infront of the string as it came forward. So I have modest speed out of a 82lb king cobra at 30 inches. 

What did you do to the accelerator weights in 2010 since it seemed to be a known issue with the bow?


----------



## motocross93 (Jan 15, 2010)

*APA Bows*

Looking into one of these hot looking bows! I have had a Mathews FX since 2003, time for an upgrade. I hear allot of talk about bad finish on these bows?? Has this been taken care of?? Not that it's going to be hanging from a hook all it's life, but when you drop that kind of coin on a bow/accessories you want it to last in all areas. Thanks!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

As far as the string weights are concerned, I use Tru Ball excellorator balls and have never had a problem. Positioning is critical to get the most advantage, but the swet spot normally seems to be about 2" from where the string leaves the cam. You can serve the factory weights in to the string, however I would not serve over top of them, just serve a small amount above and below them to prevent them from slipping.

We have had some complaints about the finish, this is mainly due to the fact that we brought the film dipping in house last year and there is a rather steep learning curve to that process. We seem to have most of the bugs worked out now, and the bows leaving the factory now look very nice.

Just as a side note, all bows are now available for order. We have been recieving alot of interest in the new models so far. We have done a dealer tour in Manitoba and Saskatchewan, and will be headed for Alberta, BC and Ontario in the very near future.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the difference between last years MX2 and this years 7.5?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

1/8th inch of brace height is the only difference by the looks of things. The '09 had a 7 3/8ths brace and this years there is a Mamba 6.5 and a 7.5. But I'm no expert, the Crashman would know for sure.:darkbeer:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

jordyd19 said:


> the original string weights moved all over the place and I served them in with serving string over the weights which cut the rubber.
> 
> removing the weights took off 13fps and the tru ball accelerator weights added 15fps but were nicking the y-cable infront of the string as it came forward. So I have modest speed out of a 82lb king cobra at 30 inches.
> 
> What did you do to the accelerator weights in 2010 since it seemed to be a known issue with the bow?


Take the original rubber weight, and serve it to the side of the yoke that is being hit, where the balls are hitting. That's what I did to mine, and it serves it's purpose.:darkbeer:

Crash, any chance I can get mine re dipped now that you guys have it figured out?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

spiker_01 said:


> Take the original rubber weight, and serve it to the side of the yoke that is being hit, where the balls are hitting. That's what I did to mine, and it serves it's purpose.:darkbeer:
> 
> Crash, any chance I can get mine re dipped now that you guys have it figured out?


I will have to ask and see what they can do for you. I don't work at the factory so I am not sure how busy they are right now.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

spiker_01 said:


> Take the original rubber weight, and serve it to the side of the yoke that is being hit, where the balls are hitting. That's what I did to mine, and it serves it's purpose.:darkbeer:
> 
> Crash, any chance I can get mine re dipped now that you guys have it figured out?


Hey Spiker, please call the factory direct at 1-866-353-7378 and ask for Al. I just spoke to him and he said he will be happy to deal with it.


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

Now, that's good customer service!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, I have to tell you I am a bit overwhelmed right now. I didn't see this until just now, and called. I had sent a few emails, and left a few messages in the past, and never received a reply. But after talking to APA, I find out that they had some sort of crash on their system that led to information loss. At least my information.

Anyway, I'm sending the bow back, and they are going to make sure that it comes out perfect this time. I really have to say that this is first rate customer service. I can't say that any other manufacturer would have done this. Hats off to APA for making this right!:thumbs_up


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

Best people I ever had to deal with and I owned lots of bows.


----------



## wampum (Jan 22, 2010)

Very impressive. Make sure you post the makeover when you get it back.:thumbs_up


----------



## Ontario Bows (Feb 15, 2010)

I had my mind set on the Mathews Z7, good friend of mine said to try the APA Mamba 7.5 first before I buy. Does it compare? I have shot the Z7. And is APA going to be at the Outdoorsman show in toronto in march?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Ontario Bows said:


> I had my mind set on the Mathews Z7, good friend of mine said to try the APA Mamba 7.5 first before I buy. Does it compare? I have shot the Z7. And is APA going to be at the Outdoorsman show in toronto in march?


Yes APA will be at the Toronto Sportsmen show, March 17-21 I believe are the dates. I hope to see you there!


----------



## 154 (Feb 1, 2010)

I should have my new Mamba 7.5 XL in my hands this week!!!!!


----------



## Dartgt73 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoping to get into a new APA Pit Viper soon. Love the feel of these bows!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

If Nibal is still running the show, these bows are quality!


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Bump for a very unique looking bow. The Mamba XL and Viper XL would look good on the 3d line.


----------



## hossinnc (Sep 19, 2009)

*Love the Viper!*

I've just gotten my Viper fully outfitted and ready for this year! The bow is super smooth and is dead on.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Again guys, these are great bows!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*He is still running it*

Nibal is a great guy, met him a couple of times
Very willing to listen and willing to give answers
The service is top notch
And you guys are right they shoot i robin hooded at our club on tuesday night with a bare shaft durring a tunning session






BEETLE GUY said:


> If Nibal is still running the show, these bows are quality!


----------



## Dartgt73 (Feb 16, 2010)

I ordered my new Pit Viper on Tuesday. Camo riser, flat black limbs, left handed , 60-70#. They said it should ship out around the 31 st. The customer service there is TOPS. I don't have a dealer anywhere around so they are shipping it right to my door. The woman who answers the calls, Sharmane, is fantastic. Everytime I had a question, she ran out into the factory and got the answers. So far I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Thadchad1 (Oct 22, 2010)

How do you try it out if no dealers are near you


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

any dealers in Las Vegas?


----------

